# just another question



## sinisteromen (Apr 16, 2005)

hi friends...

This question might be a stupid one but it an really help me....

i am plannin to take up MCSE 2000

i got 2 systems intalled server in one.... networked
and then got the book also.....i am gonna start studyin...
I would like to know from experienced and certified people in here to
suggest me a mode of study which is best.... how u people went on to study????? pls share with me..... so that i can plan my studies in a structural way........

thanx


----------



## Drupy (Jul 20, 2002)

Go to http://www.testking.com use this when preping to take the cert test. It is the test you will be taking. It works!


----------

